# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Nishiki pulse

## Outi123

Onko kellään kokemuksia nishikin pulse maantiepyörästä? Olen aloittelija ja mietin käytetyn pyörän hankintaa mutta googlesta löytyy harmittavan vähän tästä 2014 mallin pyörästä. Otan mielelläni vastaan mielipiteitä ja kokemuksia? Tarkoituksena käyttää pyörää triathloniin ja muuhun pidemmän matkan pyöräilyyn.

----------

